# Mobile log in proble.



## xbubblehead (Jun 10, 2022)

Tried to log in on my phone and got the message "The requested user 'exbubblehead' could not be found.  What gives?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 10, 2022)

Try using your email as the log in ID


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 10, 2022)

Also check your spelling you said exbubblehead couldn't be found but your name is xbubblehead. Maybe a typo?


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 10, 2022)

Noticed that possible typo also


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Also check your spelling you said exbubblehead couldn't be found but your name is xbubblehead. Maybe a typo?


Yep.  That was it.


----------

